

You've spent months learning Rails, what now? - Apane

So, you&#x27;ve spent months or years learning Ruby on Rails and you&#x27;re now ready to actually earn some coin with your skills.<p>Let&#x27;s discuss some ways to find work as a new Rails developer...
======
subrat_rout
If you have spent months learning Rails then do you have some projects/webapps
to show? I believe initially you should look for small projects. There are few
ways 1\. Register in elance, odesk or guru and look for projects. 2\. Talk to
your friends and people in circle looking to implement their ideas to a
minimum viable product. 3\. Post your new resume along with your github
profile on HN.

Getting a full time rails developer will be hard initially if not impossible.

------
palidanx
If you put your resume out in the market, recruiters will hunt you like a
shark does an injured fish in the water...

~~~
superails
Not for senior devs in my experience.

I initially got a number of recruiters. I think they scrape the ruby/rails-
users mailing lists and send out spam. I'm also on every Rails job association
I can find, and in the RoR LinkedIn list, etc.

I've stated my rate to contractors and tell them I want a 40hr/week remote
paying the same with same benefits I have now or enough extra to pay them, and
they don't talk to me again.

For senior Rails devs, I've been told (by
[http://mirrorplacement.com](http://mirrorplacement.com)) there are
periodically 120k/year USD to manage and dev team lead (close to a SF-area
rate) for easily 50-65 hours a week. That's like 73-96k if it were a 40hr rate
which isn't that good for a mid-level developer in SF, which is where a few of
those positions' companies were based. For remote senior dev who can't work
those hours easily, but need that rate to jump, it won't work.

If I contracted and managed my own projects, I could make more, but I don't
have the time for that. It is a matter of rate and how much time I want to be
spending. I'd like a Rails contracting agency that needs 40hr/week remote
developers and will pay them >100k/year + reasonable family benefits and is
flexible with time. That isn't common.

~~~
palidanx
Well, I think in your situation, it would help to compare the odds of scoring
a remote senior dev position in another language versus rails.

At least in Southern California where I live, there are several unfilled rails
senior dev positions, but you do have to work at the company in person. So it
would be more beneficial to compare remote jobs vs in person jobs.

~~~
superails
Locally there have been only two businesses hiring senior Rails devs that I
saw, where the intention of the position involved coding full-time. One of
those positions was a team lead, the other a dev manager.

There are LOADS of Java senior dev positions. Don't want them though.

------
caphill
Oh I am going to be keeping a watchful eye on this thread.

I have been trying to get a junior position but no luck yet.

